
This is how a real Russian hacker gets things done - dotancohen
https://github.com/NARKOZ/hacker-scripts
======
dotancohen
Build engineer leaves company, looking through his "legacy" reveals scripts to
automate his tedious life at work. One script texts his wife if he has an SSH
session open after 21:00, another scans his email for keywords from a
problematic client and automatically roll back the staging DB, and another
texts the boss with an excuse if he doesn't have an SSH session open by 8:45.

------
ummm32
legendary hero

